#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό - βάση δεδομένων νομοθεσίας

## sundance

Χρησιμοποιείτε τέτοιο λογισμικό όπως 

 HyperΚώδικα

ΔΟΜΙΚΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ 

 ?

Σχόλια-Εντυπώσεις.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Κι εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής από τότε που ξεκίνησαν την υπηρεσία. Κατά τα άλλα, όπως τα είπε ο gvarth.

----------


## sundance

Στην αναζήτηση με φράση επισημαίνει στο κείμενο τη φράση με άλλο χρώμα?

Περιέχει και καταργημένες διατάξεις?

----------


## sundance

Το να μην επισημαίνει το κείμενο με άλλο χρώμα το θεωρώ μεγάλο μεοινέκτημα.

HyperΚώδικα κάποιος?

----------

